

Google Talk Syntax Highlighting - gdi2290
http://s.gdi2290.com/codechat

======
ldng
Asking for too much permissions to my taste.

~~~
saurik
So, it obviously needs permission to modify mail.google.com, as that's where
the Google Chat boxes are that it is messing with. The only other thing it
wants is "storage" (which Google considers harmless enough that it doesn't
even generate a wanring).

~~~
ldng
Maybe but when I see "All data on your computer and the websites you visit

This item contains an NPAPI plug-in.

Caution: NPAPI plug-ins can do almost anything, in or outside of your browser.
For example, they could use your webcam, or they could read your personal
files."

it kind of put me off. And I see it on a lot of extensions. Maybe permissions
system is too coarse, I don't know.

~~~
pehrlich
Yup, you can see right in the manifest file that it can only access
mail.google.com: \-
[https://github.com/pehrlich/GTalkSyntax/blob/master/manifest...](https://github.com/pehrlich/GTalkSyntax/blob/master/manifest.json#L17)

And view all the source code, right here:
[https://github.com/pehrlich/GTalkSyntax/blob/master/javascri...](https://github.com/pehrlich/GTalkSyntax/blob/master/javascripts/highlight.coffee)
(This is the one file that does almost all the work)

I really would like to make it as safe and constrained as possible, but by
nature this is working with personal data. I think the best thing I can do is
to keep it all open source, think about privacy, and encourage people to read
the code as much as possible.

Anyway, thanks for having a look!

~~~
ldng
As stated below, I miss read. I'll have another look then.

------
cannibalbob
Everyone should try this!

